# البنت الاجتماعيه ....!!!!



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*البنت الاجتماعيه هى بنوته مميزه مرحه سريعة البديهه جريئه واثقه فى نفسها محبوبه نشيطه وغيرها من الصفات الجميله والمطلوبه فى البنت العصريه
بنقابلها كتير فى مجتمعات مختلفه فى الجامعه والكنيسه والنادى والشغل
وحتى هنا على النت بنشوفها كتير وبتلفت نظرنا
لكن المشكله بقى  انها احياناً بتتفهم غلط .. اوقات بيفتكروا انه سهل خداعها وبتوصل انهم يشككوا فى اخلاقها وتصرفاتها
بيتمادوا فى تصرفاتهم معاها وبيتجاوزوا فى حدود كلامهم لحد المضايقه احيانا
بسرعه واول ما هيخطر فى بالك تقول رأيك هتلاقى نفسك بتعتب على البنت وتقول هى اللى مزوداها
لكن لو فكرت كويس فى صفاتها مش هتعرف تطلب منها تكون بنت منغلقه بتتكسف من خيالها بتتحرج تقول رأيها وتدافع عنه
صعب واحنا على ابواب سنة 2011 تطلب منها ترجع لقرن ورا
تقفل عليها بابها وتركز اوووى فى حاجه واحده بس
تستنى ابن الحلال ويبقى هو ده كل المطلوب منها
مستحيل ده يكون كل المطلوب من بنات النهارده  
بعد ما اتعلموا واشتغلوا وانفتحوا على العالم 
طيب لو العيب مش فى البنت هيكون فى مين
نظرة وقانون مجتمع بيحكم الكل لسه بيشوف انه فى فرق بين الولد والبنت
ولا نظرة الشاب لاى بنت اجتماعيه بيلاقيها فرصه سهله لصيدها
انا مش هوجه كلامى للولد ولا هنصحه يغير نفسه
لانى واثقه انه فاهم وعارف  غلطه كويس
انا هقول للبنت حاجه واحده 
اوعى تحاولى تكونى حد تانى غير نفسك علشان ترضى اى حد
طالما انتى صح ومبتغلطيش وعارفه واجباتك وقايمه بيها
وعارفه حقوقك وبتجرى وراها
يبقى مفيش حد ليه حاجه عندك
لكن خدى بالك
مش كل شخص يستحق ثقتك ومينفعش تعاملك يكون مع الكل باسلوب واحد
اوعى تنسى اختلاف البيئات والخلفيات  والثقافات بيفرض عليكى 
الحرص فى كلامك وفى تصرفاتك
الكلمه مهما كانت بريئه وغرضها المجامله ممكن توصل بمعانى مختلفه لشخصين 
الفرق بينهم ان الاولانى بحكم تربيته وثقافته هيكون واعى لكلامك وفاهمك
اما التانى هتوصله بطريقه مختلفه ورد فعله هيكون مختلف بحسب تربيته وثقافته المحدوده
انتى زكيه كفايه وهتعرفى تحددى كويس بتقولى ايه امتى ولمين
تحياتى :flowers::flowers:​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جامده يا دون الكلمة دى 
موضوع جامد يا دون تسلم يديك 



> *مش كل شخص يستحق ثقتك ومينفعش تعاملك يكون مع الكل باسلوب واحد*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تحفه يا دونااااااا بجد

تسلم ايدك 

الموضوع مميز جدا وكلامك مريح اوي اوي ومعاكي حق في كل كلمه قولتيها


----------



## zama (28 ديسمبر 2010)

> *اوعى تحاولى تكونى حد تانى غير نفسك علشان ترضى اى حد*



دي أهم جزئية  ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*طالما انتى صح ومبتغلطيش وعارفه واجباتك وقايمه بيها
وعارفه حقوقك وبتجرى وراها
يبقى مفيش حد ليه حاجه عندك


هذا هو الكلام والتصرف الصحيح

ومنهم من يظن بانها تفقد انوثتها

وهذا العكس تماماًً

مشكوررررررررررة يا دونا
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع كتير حلو ... 
ميرسى تاسونى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع ونصائح راائعه جدا
شكرا جدا
تسلم أيدك*​



> *لكن خدى بالك
> مش كل شخص يستحق ثقتك ومينفعش تعاملك يكون مع الكل باسلوب واحد
> اوعى تنسى اختلاف البيئات والخلفيات والثقافات بيفرض عليكى
> الحرص فى كلامك وفى تصرفاتك
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لا معلش كل شىء مطلوب ولكن بحدود
يعنى اجتماعيه اوكى مفيهاش مشكله لكن بصوره منفتحه اؤى دى مسمهاش اجتماعيه
لان فى بنات بتفهم الاجتماعيه على انه مثلا الهزار بالايد فى الكليه وحاجات كتيير جدا
فكل شىء بحدود يكون كويس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> مش كل شخص يستحق ثقتك ومينفعش تعاملك يكون مع الكل باسلوب واحد
> اوعى تنسى اختلاف البيئات والخلفيات  والثقافات بيفرض عليكى
> الحرص فى كلامك وفى تصرفاتك
> ...



*من أحلى الجٌمل اللي قريتها في قسم الأجتماعيات ,
موضوع مهم
*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*دونا يا عمرى البنت الاجتماعية بنت طبيعية جدا طالما انها مش بتعمل حاجة غلط 

المشكلة فى فكر الناس الى يفتقد للبراءة فى التفكير 

فكر الناس المهووس بالنجاسة الفكرية هو الى بيفسر كل تصرف الى تفسير جسدى بحت
*


----------



## sony_33 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *دونا يا عمرى البنت الاجتماعية بنت طبيعية جدا طالما انها مش بتعمل حاجة غلط
> 
> المشكلة فى فكر الناس الى يفتقد للبراءة فى التفكير
> 
> ...


يبقى نغير فكر الناس  الاول
​


----------



## sony_33 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

> مش كل شخص يستحق ثقتك ومينفعش تعاملك يكون مع الكل باسلوب واحد
> اوعى تنسى *اختلاف البيئات والخلفيات والثقافات* بيفرض عليكى
> الحرص فى كلامك وفى تصرفاتك


*تمام كدة
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> يبقى نغير فكر الناس  الاول
> ​



*ماهو ده الى بنحاول نعمله ياسونى 

بنحاول نفهم الناس ان الانسان مش جسد بس 

وان البنت مش جسد بس 


*


----------



## Rosetta (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*عتبنا على المجتمع اللي فاهم البنت غلط !!!! 
و بيلوم البنت على كل تصرف بتتصرفه 
خلينا ساكتين يا دونا 
البنت في كل شيء بتدفع ضريبة انه ربنا خلقها بنت !

روووعة يا دونا موضوعك 
و نصاااائح بجد روووعة 

ربنا يخليكي يا عسل ​*


----------



## Critic (29 ديسمبر 2010)

> ولا نظرة الشاب لاى بنت اجتماعيه بيلاقيها فرصه سهله لصيدها
> انا مش هوجه كلامى للولد ولا هنصحه يغير نفسه
> لانى واثقه انه فاهم وعارف غلطه كويس
> انا هقول للبنت حاجه واحده
> ...


*عندك حق*
*لكن فى تحفظ على تصرفات معينة فى الاجتماعيات*
*البنت احيانا بتكون اجتماعيتها عمال على بطال*
*تتعرف على اى حد و تدردش معاه*
*سواق التاكس*
*صاحب المحل*
*صاحب السنترال او المكتبة! الخ الخ*
*و لو ملقتش حد تكلمه تناغش القطط اللى فى الشارع !*

*و تبقى لسة متعرفة عليهم و تضحك مع ده و تهزر مع ده و دول ناس لا مسيحيين و حتى لو مسيحيين يا عالم واخدين ضحكها و انفتاحها ده بانهى نية*
*و اكيد مش لازم تكون البنت فى نظر الناس خفيفة او ما تصدق تكلم اى حد*
*و مش لازم تكون عثرة*
*مش ينفع تكون نفسها فى الحالة دى لازم تحاول تتغير و لازم حد ينبهها*
*مجرد رأى*
*ميرسى تاسونى دونا على طرحك للموضوع الجميل*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*اصل تفكير الرجاله هنا اغلبهم مش هقول كلهم جسدي مادي شهواني محض ههههههههههههه*

*بس برضه ما انكرش انه فيه بنات مستواها منخفض اوي بتعمل نفسها بنات ناس فبتقع في خطأ اللياقه و عدم التصرف الصحيح*

*انا من رايي البنت تاخد بالها و تكون نفسها و بس و مش تمثل و الي مش عاجبه تتجاهله تماما لان استحاله نرضي جميع الناس*

*موضوع حلو يا دونا*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*



البنت احيانا بتكون اجتماعيتها عمال على بطال
تتعرف على اى حد و تدردش معاه
سواق التاكس
صاحب المحل
صاحب السنترال او المكتبة! الخ الخ
و لو ملقتش حد تكلمه تناغش القطط اللى فى الشارع !

و تبقى لسة متعرفة عليهم و تضحك مع ده و تهزر مع ده و دول ناس لا مسيحيين و حتى لو مسيحيين يا عالم واخدين ضحكها و انفتاحها ده بانهى نية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ماهو دول بقولك الي مستواهم منخفض و بيحاولوا يعوضوا النقص دا!!!*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *عندك حق*
> *لكن فى تحفظ على تصرفات معينة فى الاجتماعيات*
> *البنت احيانا بتكون اجتماعيتها عمال على بطال*
> *تتعرف على اى حد و تدردش معاه*
> ...


*

كريتك انا معاك فى بنات بتبقى خفيفة واى حد بيقولها كلمتين بتصدقه وده غلط لازم الانسان اى انسان سواء ولد او بنت ميديش ثقة كاملة لاى حد ولازم يكون عنده حدود شخصية للتعامل مع الناس 

بس فى بنات تانية بتبقى واعية وبتبقى شخصيتها كده وبتكون هى ديه طبيعتها ومش واقعه ولا حاجة وبتتفهم غلط 

لان دماغ الناس فىها اورام سرطانية من التفكير الشهوانى 

فلو ضحكت ولا مشيت ولا اتكلمت ولا اتشقلبت بيفسروها على طول بتفسيرات متفصلة على مستوى تفكيرهم الشهوانى 


وفى النهاية احنا نوعى البنات وبعدين كل واحدة تختار وكل واحدة مسئولة عن نتيجة اختياراتها وخصوصا المسيحية علشان متبقاش عثرة وسبب تجديف على اسم المسيح 

علشان ضمير الاخر الى ممكن يتعثر منها 

لكن مينفعش اجيب كل العيب على البنت فى عيوب كبيرة جدا فى طريقة تفكير الناس الجسدية

صح يارجالة ولا ايه ؟
مالكم يارجالة؟ ايش فيكم ؟

هههههههههههه
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *البنت الاجتماعيه هى بنوته مميزه مرحه سريعة البديهه جريئه واثقه فى نفسها محبوبه نشيطه وغيرها من الصفات الجميله والمطلوبه فى البنت العصريه​*
> *بنقابلها كتير فى مجتمعات مختلفه فى الجامعه والكنيسه والنادى والشغل*
> *وحتى هنا على النت بنشوفها كتير وبتلفت نظرنا*
> *لكن المشكله بقى انها احياناً بتتفهم غلط .. اوقات بيفتكروا انه سهل خداعها وبتوصل انهم يشككوا فى اخلاقها وتصرفاتها*
> ...


 الله على الحكم يا حجة دونا بارك الله فيكى:spor22:
فعلا البنت الاجتماعية بتكون كويسة خالص بس فيه بنات مش بتميز تصاحب مين و تكلم مين لان فيه ناس بيبقى غرضهم وحش و ممكن يضحكو عليها و يخدعوها و فيه بنات فعلا بتزودها حبتين و بتتنقل من اجتماعية لقسم اداب الجمعية و دى تلاقيها قاعدة وسط شلة شباب و تهزر معاهم بطريقة مش محترمة و تشرب سجائر و دخان عادى كده قدام الناس و ممكن تسمح للشباب انهم ياخدو عليها قوى


----------



## girgis2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو وفيه الخلاصة*
*شكرااا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## نعيم مسعود (5 يناير 2011)

فعلا موضوع رائع جدا ينم عن تجربه و خبره و حكمه ياريت لو فيه نصائح للشباب يكون تمام


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يناير 2011)

*كلام و موضوع رائع كالعادة يا دونا نابع من فكر عقلاني 100%
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مسرة (9 يناير 2011)

لكن المشكله بقى انها احياناً بتتفهم غلط .. اوقات بيفتكروا انه سهل خداعها وبتوصل انهم يشككوا فى اخلاقها وتصرفاتها

هذا يقهرني و يزعجني جدا 
و في بعض الاحيان اقوم اشكك بنفسي اني بعمل غلط ف بقوم اتصرف على اني بنت 
منغلقة او ما شابه لكي لا يعتقدو بان مفتوحة لاخر درجة و في الواقع انا مدركة باني لست كذلك لكني اسمع و اهتم لارأهم و انا اعرف بانه لو لدي ثقة اكبر بنفسي لتقبلت تصرفاتي و لا اهتم لما يقولونه


صعب واحنا على ابواب سنة 2011 تطلب منها ترجع لقرن ورا
تقفل عليها بابها وتركز اوووى فى حاجه واحده بس
تستنى ابن الحلال ويبقى هو ده كل المطلوب منها
مستحيل ده يكون كل المطلوب من بنات النهارده 
بعد ما اتعلموا واشتغلوا وانفتحوا على العالم

نعم انه صعب يجب ان يفهموا هذا 
انه ليس صعب فقط انما انا لا استطيع اسيعاب كوني سافكر فقط بالزواج و ابن الحلال 
و لا احاول تحقيق نفسي في الدراسة و العمل و تكوين نفسي في المجتمع

لكن هنا
اوعى تحاولى تكونى حد تانى غير نفسك علشان ترضى اى حد
جميييل
طالما انتى صح ومبتغلطيش وعارفه واجباتك وقايمه بيها
وعارفه حقوقك وبتجرى وراها
يبقى مفيش حد ليه حاجه عندك
لكن خدى بالك
مش كل شخص يستحق ثقتك ومينفعش تعاملك يكون مع الكل باسلوب واحد
انا افعل هذه النقطة لكن عندما افكر بها اشعر باني غير راضية عليها لكوني افكر باني لست انا في تعاملي مع جميع الناس لاني اريد ان يراني الناس كلهم بأني انا 
*اااه صعب التعبير بالعربي بالنسبة لي لكني اكتب افضل مالدي لذا اعذريني* 
ارجو ان اكون قد اوصلت لكي قصدي


----------



## white.angel (10 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *اوقات بيفتكروا انه سهل خداعها وبتوصل انهم يشككوا فى اخلاقها وتصرفاتها
> بيتمادوا فى تصرفاتهم معاها وبيتجاوزوا فى حدود كلامهم لحد المضايقه احيانا​*




*لعلى على خطأ ولكنى اخالفت عزيزتى 
فأنا فتاه اجتماعيه بدرجه قصوى 
ومعظم تعاملاتى مع الجنس الاخر 
ومع ذلك نتبادل كل تعاملاتنا بأحترام دون اى تجاوز 
فألاحترام عامل اساسى سواء مع الفتاه الاجتماعيه او المنطويه 
وهو يزن مركب التعاملات فى حياتنا دائماً*​


----------



## fullaty (10 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> 
> انا هقول للبنت حاجه واحده
> اوعى تحاولى تكونى حد تانى غير نفسك علشان ترضى اى حد
> ...



صح جدا يا دونا لان فى بنات كتير ثقتها بتتهز فى نفسها من كلام وانتقاد الناس ليها وخصوصا لو مش فى محله بيلخبطوها بتبقى مش عارفه هى صح ولا لاء

ميرسى يا دودو على الموضوع الحلو ده ​


----------



## bob (10 يناير 2011)

*دايما خير الامور الوسط 
بس البنت الاجنماعية افضل من المنغلقة لانها بتتعامل مع الناس و بتتصرف في اي موقف بعكس المنغلقة في اول مشكلة مش حتعرف تتصرف*


----------



## ereeny m (13 يناير 2011)

بجد موضوع هايل يا دونا 

أشكرك جداً وربنا يحمى كل بنت ويديها حكمة ومعرفة فى كل تصرفاتها ​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (13 يناير 2011)

*موضوع جميل 
شكرا
*


----------



## meraa (15 يناير 2011)

*جميل يادونا وكلمات بجد واقعية ميرسى يا قمر 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

موضوعك راااااااائع يا دونا 

اجتماعيه ماقولناش حاجه 

بس فى الحدود بحيس انها متضايقش حد

ميررررسى ليكى يا دونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> جامده يا دون الكلمة دى
> موضوع جامد يا دون تسلم يديك



*نورتى يا مرنووون :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تحفه يا دونااااااا بجد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> الموضوع مميز جدا وكلامك مريح اوي اوي ومعاكي حق في كل كلمه قولتيها



*ميرررسى يا روزايتى ع التشجيع الجامد والتقييم الغالى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

zama قال:


> دي أهم جزئية  ..
> 
> أشكرك ..



*الشكر ليك يا غالى
ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *طالما انتى صح ومبتغلطيش وعارفه واجباتك وقايمه بيها
> وعارفه حقوقك وبتجرى وراها
> يبقى مفيش حد ليه حاجه عندك
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كليموو ع المرور الغالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *موضوع كتير حلو ...
> ميرسى تاسونى
> *​



*نورت موضوعى
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع ونصائح راائعه جدا
> شكرا جدا
> تسلم أيدك*​



*نورت الموضوع استاذى الغالى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا معلش كل شىء مطلوب ولكن بحدود
> يعنى اجتماعيه اوكى مفيهاش مشكله لكن بصوره منفتحه اؤى دى مسمهاش اجتماعيه
> لان فى بنات بتفهم الاجتماعيه على انه مثلا الهزار بالايد فى الكليه وحاجات كتيير جدا
> فكل شىء بحدود يكون كويس



*واحنا بنتكلم عن البنت الاجتماعيه اللى حددنا مواصفاتها فى الموضوع 
البنت الفاهمه الواعيه الناضجه
البنت اللى بتعرف تحترم نفسها وتحافظ على حريتها وتستحق ثقة اسرتها فيها
هى دى البنت الاجتماعيه المقصوده بكلامنا واللى بنقولها انتى صح :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *من أحلى الجٌمل اللي قريتها في قسم الأجتماعيات ,
> موضوع مهم
> *



*ميرررسى كيرلس ع التشجيع الغالى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *دونا يا عمرى البنت الاجتماعية بنت طبيعية جدا طالما انها مش بتعمل حاجة غلط
> 
> المشكلة فى فكر الناس الى يفتقد للبراءة فى التفكير
> 
> ...



*وهو الجارى اثباته :99:
نورتى يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> يبقى نغير فكر الناس  الاول
> ​



*وماله :t9:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *تمام كدة
> تسلم ايدك
> *​



*نورت يا سونى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ماهو ده الى بنحاول نعمله ياسونى
> 
> بنحاول نفهم الناس ان الانسان مش جسد بس
> 
> ...



*تمام حلو الكلام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عتبنا على المجتمع اللي فاهم البنت غلط !!!!
> و بيلوم البنت على كل تصرف بتتصرفه
> خلينا ساكتين يا دونا
> البنت في كل شيء بتدفع ضريبة انه ربنا خلقها بنت !
> ...



*ميررررسى يا غاليه ع المرور الغالى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *عندك حق*
> *لكن فى تحفظ على تصرفات معينة فى الاجتماعيات*
> *البنت احيانا بتكون اجتماعيتها عمال على بطال*
> *تتعرف على اى حد و تدردش معاه*
> ...



*نورت
شكرا ع المشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اصل تفكير الرجاله هنا اغلبهم مش هقول كلهم جسدي مادي شهواني محض ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس برضه ما انكرش انه فيه بنات مستواها منخفض اوي بتعمل نفسها بنات ناس فبتقع في خطأ اللياقه و عدم التصرف الصحيح*
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى تروث ع المشاركه برأيك
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Mzajnjy قال:


> الله على الحكم يا حجة دونا بارك الله فيكى:spor22:
> فعلا البنت الاجتماعية بتكون كويسة خالص بس فيه بنات مش بتميز تصاحب مين و تكلم مين لان فيه ناس بيبقى غرضهم وحش و ممكن يضحكو عليها و يخدعوها و فيه بنات فعلا بتزودها حبتين و بتتنقل من اجتماعية لقسم اداب الجمعية و دى تلاقيها قاعدة وسط شلة شباب و تهزر معاهم بطريقة مش محترمة و تشرب سجائر و دخان عادى كده قدام الناس و ممكن تسمح للشباب انهم ياخدو عليها قوى



*نورت يا حج :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *موضوع حلو وفيه الخلاصة*
> *شكرااا*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



*ميرررسى جرجس ع المرور الغالى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

نعيم مسعود قال:


> فعلا موضوع رائع جدا ينم عن تجربه و خبره و حكمه ياريت لو فيه نصائح للشباب يكون تمام



*اشكرك يا نعيم ع التشجيع واى اسئله او مواضيع تحب تتكلم فيها افتح موضوع وهتلاقينا معاك *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رااائع
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *كلام و موضوع رائع كالعادة يا دونا نابع من فكر عقلاني 100%
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرررسى يا رووكى نورت الموضوع 
ربنا معااك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

مسرة قال:


> لكن المشكله بقى انها احياناً بتتفهم غلط .. اوقات بيفتكروا انه سهل خداعها وبتوصل انهم يشككوا فى اخلاقها وتصرفاتها
> 
> هذا يقهرني و يزعجني جدا
> و في بعض الاحيان اقوم اشكك بنفسي اني بعمل غلط ف بقوم اتصرف على اني بنت
> ...



*فاهماكى يا قمررر وهنصحك بحاجه واحده
اوعى تصرفات الاخرين تفقدك ثقتك بنفسك أو تخلق منك شخص تانى لمجرد ارضائهم
شرفنى مرورك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *لعلى على خطأ ولكنى اخالفت عزيزتى
> فأنا فتاه اجتماعيه بدرجه قصوى
> ومعظم تعاملاتى مع الجنس الاخر
> ومع ذلك نتبادل كل تعاملاتنا بأحترام دون اى تجاوز
> ...



*ولا يهمك انا اتعودت انك تخالفينى هههههه
هو انا الصراحه مش فاهمه اووى اعتراضك على انهى نقطه فى موضوعى بس اقدر اقول انه  يمكن محيط تعاملاتك بيفرق فى حكمك ده 
صحيح البنت تقدر تفرض احترامها على الناس لكن احيانا الرجل الشرقى بيكون فاقد القدره على فهمها وفهم تصرفاتها بطريقه سليمه وبالتالى حكمه بيكون عليها خاطىء
نورتى يا قمرررر*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

fullaty قال:


> صح جدا يا دونا لان فى بنات كتير ثقتها بتتهز فى نفسها من كلام وانتقاد الناس ليها وخصوصا لو مش فى محله بيلخبطوها بتبقى مش عارفه هى صح ولا لاء
> 
> ميرسى يا دودو على الموضوع الحلو ده ​



*البنت الواثقه فى نفسها وفى عدم وجود خطأ فى تصرفاتها واللى مش بتدى فرصه لاى شخص يشتبه فيها يبقى مش لازم تفقد ثقتها فى نفسها لاى سبب 
نورتى يا قمرايتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *دايما خير الامور الوسط
> بس البنت الاجنماعية افضل من المنغلقة لانها بتتعامل مع الناس و بتتصرف في اي موقف بعكس المنغلقة في اول مشكلة مش حتعرف تتصرف*



*مظبوط كلامك يا بوب وصفه حسن التصرف اللى اضفتها للبنت الاجتماعيه سليمه جدااا
نورت الموضوع يا بوب
ربنا  يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

ereeny m قال:


> بجد موضوع هايل يا دونا
> 
> أشكرك جداً وربنا يحمى كل بنت ويديها حكمة ومعرفة فى كل تصرفاتها ​



*ميرررسى خالص يا ايرينى
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

GeoMotorizer قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> شكرا
> *



*الف شكر لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

meraa قال:


> *جميل يادونا وكلمات بجد واقعية ميرسى يا قمر
> *



*الاجمل هو مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوعك راااااااائع يا دونا
> 
> اجتماعيه ماقولناش حاجه
> 
> ...



*بالتفاهم كله بيبقى تمام
نورت الموضوع يا كوكو *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااائع
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرررسى حبيبتى خالص ع المرور والتقييم
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا


*
اشكرك ع المتابعه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع بجد مهم جدا *

*اللي مش قادره بس افهمو انا كيف ما شفتو قبل هلاااا هههههه*

*اول مقرات الموضوع خطرلي فيلم لسعاد حسني للاسف مش فاكره اسمه *

*بس كان بيحكي على نفس القصه وبالاخر خسرت نفسها بسبب الموضوع ده*

*وهو موضوع العقل الشرقي المتخلف *

*لمجرد اني اشوف وحده بتمزح وتضحك جريئه شوي وقادره تواجه الحياة بدون ما تحتاج حدا *

*بيحولوها لانسان بشع سواء بالنظرات او بالكلام او بالتلميحات*

*وضع مؤسف وبجد مؤلم لكنه للاسف امر واقع مش هقول انه من الرجال بس*

*لا انا صادفت مره نسوان كبار وكان في بنوته كتير مهضووومه وسمعتهم بيحكو عنها شوفي كيف بتتصرف لك شوفي ضحكتها يا عيب الشوم هههههههههه*

*وكلام تاني طبعا ما راح ينفع احكيه فيكم تتخيلو *

*مجتمعنا الشرقي شوه كل شي حلو وخصوصا في الانسان*

*خفة الدم صارت قلت ادب*

*الجراه صارت تسرع ونكر جميل*

*الصراحه صارت وقاحه *

*حتى الحب صار عيب وحرام *

*وكل ما عمتتشوه الاشياء الحلوة اللي في مجتمعنا عميزيد التعصب والتخلف اكتر واكتر والسؤال هو يا ترى لاي مدى ممكن يوصل هالتشويه *


*اما عن البنت فباؤيد دونا تماما برايها *

*لا يهمك قالو وعادو زادو *

*عيشي حياتك بطبيعتك انتي مش برغبات الغير*

*لان انتي الوحيده اللي هتعاني من حياتك ما حدا هيحس بعذابك او تعاستك لما تبقي انطوائيه منعزله وحيده ومكتئبه*


*حابه اقول من موضوع دونا لكل بنوته الكلام اللي بقولو لبنوتتي وربنا يعلم اني قلتلها هيك*

*عيشي افرحي انبسطي اطلعي ودوري كوني جريئه صريحه عنيده كمان ساوي اللي بدك يا ايا كان نوعه*

*بس راعي انك مسيحيه وان ديننا اله اساسيات وقواعد لازم تمشي عليها ومش مقبول انك تتعديها *


*موضوعك رااائع جدا حبيبتي بس مش عارفه كان تايه عني فين ههههههههه*

*تسلملي ايديكي عليه وبتمنى ان الكلام يوصل لكل البنات *​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

لماذا لا نعتبر جرأتها وكل هذه الصفات الجميله هو من علم وخبرة وثقافة وثقة بالنفس اكتسبتها من الحياة !! 
بس بحدود الأدب والاحترام ومراعاة مشاعر الآخرين وعدم التقليل من شأنهم 
فالشجاعة صفه جميله المفروض الجميع يتصف فيها سواء بنت أو رجل


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> لماذا لا نعتبر جرأتها وكل هذه الصفات الجميله هو من علم وخبرة وثقافة وثقة بالنفس اكتسبتها من الحياة !!
> بس بحدود الأدب والاحترام ومراعاة مشاعر الآخرين وعدم التقليل من شأنهم
> فالشجاعة صفه جميله المفروض الجميع يتصف فيها سواء بنت أو رجل



*مش ممكن يعتبروها كده يانيتا ياحبيبتى فالمجتمع المتخلف اللى عايش فى عصر الديناصورات المنقرضة حصر البنت بس فى الجسد لا اكثر 
هو مش بيشوف فيها اى شئ غير الجسد والشهوة والنجاسة 
لا بيشوف فيها عقل ولا فكر ولا شخصية ولا انسانية ولا اى شئ 

ولانه مجتمع نجس وتفكيره شرير دايما يظن السوء فى اخلاق الاخرين بيسقطوا قلة ادبهم وقلة اخلاقهم وتفكيرهم النجس على الاخرين 

مجتمع اهبل من الاخر بيعتقد ان البنت السهتانة النايمة على روحها اللى متعرفش تتكلم ومتعرفش يمينها من شمالها ديه هى البنت المؤدبة 
اما البنت اللى تعرف تتكلم وتعبر عن نفسها وتفكر ويكون ليها شخصية فهى مجنونة ومعقدة وقليلة الادب وبجحة وماتربتش وهبلة وام بدوى كمان هههههههههههههههه

برأيك يانيتا ازاى البنت السهتانة اللى متعرفش اليمين من الشمال واللى ملهاش اى رأى ولا شخصية هتبقى ام ناجحة وتربى اجيال وتشيل مسئولية بيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العمى 

*


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 أبريل 2011)

حلو اوى الموضوع ده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2011)

> بيعتقد ان البنت السهتانة النايمة على روحها اللى متعرفش تتكلم ومتعرفش يمينها من شمالها ديه هى البنت المؤدبة



*هههههههههههههههههه اهي بقي البنت الشهتانه الي نايمه علي روحها دي بتمثل انها سهتانه و قطه مغمضه قدام اخر من يعلم و اهلها و هي تعرف عشره من وراهم و بتعمل كل حاجه بس ذكيه و عارفه من اين يؤكل الكتف...

فيا شباب كملوا الشك بالمره زي ما بتشكوا في البنت الجريئه باعتبارها بجحه شكوا في السهتانه معاها بالمره لان ممكن سهتانها دا يكون غطاء علي اشياء اخري

شكوا و قعدوا البنات في البيت و لبسوهم اليشمك و حطوهم في الفريزر كمان عشان يبقوا طاهرين اخر حاجه يا عقول جميله هههههههه

سلام​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 أبريل 2011)

انا اولا بجد عجبني الموضوع جدااااا
اكثر من رائع يا دونا بحيكي عليه 
ثانيا ليا تعليق صغير
وهو خير الامور الوسط في كل شي يا جماعه
مينفعش اقول انا اجتماعيه مكع من هب ودب ولا حتي في تعاملي مع الناس اوبن من غير حدود 
سيبنا من فكره الناس هتقول ايه وهتعتبر البنت الاجتماعيه ايه
بس تعالو نخدها بوجهه نظر تانيه تضمني منين الشخص اللي بتتعامل معاه بكل تلقائيه وسلامه نيه انه ميطلعش شخص سي ويزيكي بالمعلومات اللي عرفها عنك او مثلا يوقعك بينك وبين حد تاني ميه الف حاجه 
عشاتن كده راي الحرص واجب في كل شي ولا اكون منغلقه ولا منفتحه 
هتطرق لنقطه تانيه وهي المجتمع الشرقي اه احنا عايشين في مجتمع شرقي خلاص مش هنقدر نغير الكون ولا بايدنيا نعدله دا طبيعه حالنا ولازم نعود نفسنا انه الشخص الاجتماعي والمنفتح هيتاخد عنه الانطباع مثلا السي 
عشان كده التعامل بحدود وبحرص
وبجد اسفه علي الاطاله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*الحجاب يقيكي من الذئاب....*​


----------



## white.angel (3 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا يهمك انا اتعودت انك تخالفينى هههههه
> هو انا الصراحه مش فاهمه اووى اعتراضك على انهى نقطه فى موضوعى بس اقدر اقول انه  يمكن محيط تعاملاتك بيفرق فى حكمك ده
> صحيح البنت تقدر تفرض احترامها على الناس لكن احيانا الرجل الشرقى بيكون فاقد القدره على فهمها وفهم تصرفاتها بطريقه سليمه وبالتالى حكمه بيكون عليها خاطىء
> نورتى يا قمرررر*


*هههههههههههه انا مقدرش اخالفك ده بس اعتراض واحتجاج حاجة على الماشى كدة 

انتى قولتى فى موضوعك ان الرجل الشرقى ممكن يفهم تعامل البنت معاه بشكل مش مظبوط 
فأنا اعترضت لان البنت هى اللى بتحدد الرجل يفهم ايه وميفهمش ايه
من اسلوبها فى التعامل اللى حتى ولو كان انبساطى يغلفه الاحترام والاحتفاظ بالمساحه المطلوبه بينهم
فهمتينى....؟
*


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2011)

*بجد بجد قولتى كل الكلام الى نفسى اقوله بس انتى ابلغ فى الكتابة طبعا
كان نفسى اديكى تقييم بس المنتدى مرضاش ليكى واحد يا جميل
عندك حق فى ناس بتفسروا غلط انا بعد معاناه كبيرة قوتل طظ فى الى يفهم براحته
الى يفهمها مش مؤدبة و الى فاكرها بتحبه وكلام كتير غير بقى الى كل الى يعرفه عن البنت انها لازم تكون عاية ومش بتتكلم خالص وملهاش رأى ف اى حاجة فلما بيشوفها كدى بيتصدم فالى يتصدم يتصدم بقى
لو حاولنا نرضى كل الناس مش هنعرف وهنلاقى نفسنا فى النهاية حتى نفسنا مش عارفين نرضيها
اكيد الحذر مطلوووب جداا واخبار الى  قدامك على احترامك البنت بتعرف تعمله ومعرفة خلقيات كل واحد لكن لو فشلنا نعرف ده مش مفروض نتضايق لان الغلط مش مننا
جاااامد يا قمر 
*


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2011)

*ليه الناس بتقول البنت تبقى اجتماعية لكن ... متعملش كذا وكذا كذا
ماهى لو عملت الحاجات الوحشة دى مش هتبقى اجتماعية هتبقى قليلة الادب يعنى افصلوا الاجتماعية عن قلة الادب
البنت الغير محترمة فيها صفات البنت الاجتماعية مع العمايل الغلط التانية الى حتى لو بنت اجتماعية حد فهمها غلط انها كدة مش بيبقى بقصدها لكن البت الغير محترمة بتبقى كدا فعلا*


----------



## شميران (3 مايو 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومهم جدا جدا جدا *
*الرب يباركج يادونا وعاشت ايدج*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 مايو 2011)

ميرسى دوندون بجد موضوع روعه عارفه دى مشكلتى انى اجتماعيه زياده عن اللزوم ومش المشكله لانى بعرف اتعامل كويس مع الجنس الأخر وبيفهمونى صح لكن المشكله ان البنات بقى هى اللى جنسك هو اللى يفهمك غلط لانك بسبب اجماعيتك بتأخدى على كل من تعرفيهم من جنسك وفى الأخر ممكن مايكونوش أد ثقتك دى

ميرسى دوندون ياقمرتى الغاليه جدا على قلبى


----------



## Maroo Magdi (10 مايو 2011)

كلام رائع ومفيد جدااا


----------



## مارينا جوورج (14 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## Maroo Magdi (24 يونيو 2011)

انتى كلامك صح جدا  ربنا يبارك مشاركتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع بجد مهم جدا *
> 
> *اللي مش قادره بس افهمو انا كيف ما شفتو قبل هلاااا هههههه*
> 
> ...



*حبيبتى انتى نورتى موضوعى بارائك الجميله المتفتحه الواعيه الناضجه 
كل كلامك سليم جدااا للاسف مجتمعنا الشرقى أصبح محجب فكرياً بسبب تأثره بالافكار الاسلاميه الغريبه عن البنت اللى هى عار يجب التخلص منه ولا يرتاح بال الاسره الا بزواجها لرمى حملها وهمها ع شخص يكمل المسيره معها بتكميم فمها والغاء فكرها 
نورتى يا غاليه وشرفنى وجودك هنا
ربنا يباركك ووحشتينى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

netta قال:


> لماذا لا نعتبر جرأتها وكل هذه الصفات الجميله هو من علم وخبرة وثقافة وثقة بالنفس اكتسبتها من الحياة !!
> بس بحدود الأدب والاحترام ومراعاة مشاعر الآخرين وعدم التقليل من شأنهم
> فالشجاعة صفه جميله المفروض الجميع يتصف فيها سواء بنت أو رجل



*المشكله يا نيتا هى تسمية الشجاعه دى مسميات تانيه معيبه وكأنه علشان البنت تكون مؤدبه ومتربيه لازم تكون بلا شخصيه وبلا رأى
نورتى يا قمررر ووحشتينى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مش ممكن يعتبروها كده يانيتا ياحبيبتى فالمجتمع المتخلف اللى عايش فى عصر الديناصورات المنقرضة حصر البنت بس فى الجسد لا اكثر
> هو مش بيشوف فيها اى شئ غير الجسد والشهوة والنجاسة
> لا بيشوف فيها عقل ولا فكر ولا شخصية ولا انسانية ولا اى شئ
> 
> ...



*ايوه كده يا ننوس اديهم ع راسهم  مترحمهمش :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع ده



*مرورك احلى يا قمرر :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه اهي بقي البنت الشهتانه الي نايمه علي روحها دي بتمثل انها سهتانه و قطه مغمضه قدام اخر من يعلم و اهلها و هي تعرف عشره من وراهم و بتعمل كل حاجه بس ذكيه و عارفه من اين يؤكل الكتف...
> 
> فيا شباب كملوا الشك بالمره زي ما بتشكوا في البنت الجريئه باعتبارها بجحه شكوا في السهتانه معاها بالمره لان ممكن سهتانها دا يكون غطاء علي اشياء اخري
> 
> ...



*ومين قالك انهم مش بيشكوا ف السهتانه كمان 
اللى بيفكر بالطريقه دى شايف البنت ف كل حالاتها عاااار ع المجتمع ليس لها اى حقوق *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> انا اولا بجد عجبني الموضوع جدااااا
> اكثر من رائع يا دونا بحيكي عليه
> ثانيا ليا تعليق صغير
> وهو خير الامور الوسط في كل شي يا جماعه
> ...



*ما هو علشان كده يا ميرووو احنا بنقول ان البنت لازم تكون واعيه ف تصرفاتها ويكون عندها معايير لكل شىء تكون عارفه بتتعامل مع مين وتحدد تصرفاتها ع الاساس ده 
مينفعش توحيد للمعامله مع كل الاشخاص وف نفس الوقت مش حابيين ان البنت تكون معقده خايفه من اى خطوه ومن انها تعبر عن نفسها وفكرهااا
نورتى يا غاليه ووحشتينى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الحجاب يقيكي من الذئاب....*​



*هههههه طيب مش النقاب اضمن اكتر  برضه :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههه انا مقدرش اخالفك ده بس اعتراض واحتجاج حاجة على الماشى كدة
> 
> انتى قولتى فى موضوعك ان الرجل الشرقى ممكن يفهم تعامل البنت معاه بشكل مش مظبوط
> فأنا اعترضت لان البنت هى اللى بتحدد الرجل يفهم ايه وميفهمش ايه
> ...



*اكيد فاهماااكى جداااا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد بجد قولتى كل الكلام الى نفسى اقوله بس انتى ابلغ فى الكتابة طبعا
> كان نفسى اديكى تقييم بس المنتدى مرضاش ليكى واحد يا جميل
> عندك حق فى ناس بتفسروا غلط انا بعد معاناه كبيرة قوتل طظ فى الى يفهم براحته
> الى يفهمها مش مؤدبة و الى فاكرها بتحبه وكلام كتير غير بقى الى كل الى يعرفه عن البنت انها لازم تكون عاية ومش بتتكلم خالص وملهاش رأى ف اى حاجة فلما بيشوفها كدى بيتصدم فالى يتصدم يتصدم بقى
> ...


*فييين تقييمى يا بت :t32:
صح جدااااااا يا جيلى اللى هيحاول يرضى كل الناس يبقى بيضيع وقته لانه هيفشل ف ده
نورتى يا غاليه :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ليه الناس بتقول البنت تبقى اجتماعية لكن ... متعملش كذا وكذا كذا
> ماهى لو عملت الحاجات الوحشة دى مش هتبقى اجتماعية هتبقى قليلة الادب يعنى افصلوا الاجتماعية عن قلة الادب
> البنت الغير محترمة فيها صفات البنت الاجتماعية مع العمايل الغلط التانية الى حتى لو بنت اجتماعية حد فهمها غلط انها كدة مش بيبقى بقصدها لكن البت الغير محترمة بتبقى كدا فعلا*



*فرق شااااااسع اكيد بين البنت الاجتماعيه وقليلة الادب
البنت الاجتماعيه بتستخدم حريتها بطريقه سليمه وتستحقها
اما البنت اللى مش متربيه فبتستخدم حريتها بطريقه مبتذله وتستحق نظرة المجتمع ليها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شميران قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ومهم جدا جدا جدا *
> *الرب يباركج يادونا وعاشت ايدج*



*ميرررسى يا قمررر
نورتينى بجد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى دوندون بجد موضوع روعه عارفه دى مشكلتى انى اجتماعيه زياده عن اللزوم ومش المشكله لانى بعرف اتعامل كويس مع الجنس الأخر وبيفهمونى صح لكن المشكله ان البنات بقى هى اللى جنسك هو اللى يفهمك غلط لانك بسبب اجماعيتك بتأخدى على كل من تعرفيهم من جنسك وفى الأخر ممكن مايكونوش أد ثقتك دى
> 
> ميرسى دوندون ياقمرتى الغاليه جدا على قلبى



*مشكله فعلا بتعانى منها بنات كتير بس البنات دى مش بتكون فاهمه غلط لا هى مشكلتها انها مش قادره تتصرف زيك خليكى واثقه ف ده 
نورتينى يا غاليه ووحشتينى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> كلام رائع ومفيد جدااا



*ميرررسى لتشجيعك يا مارووو
نورتى حبيبتى :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مارينا جوورج قال:


> تسلم ايدك



*شكرااا مارينا ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> انتى كلامك صح جدا  ربنا يبارك مشاركتك



*شكرااا للمشاركه ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوووع اكتر من رائع يا دونا

واهم حاجة عقلية الناس اللى بتتعامل معاهم


----------



## rania79 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الله عليكى يا دونا قولتى كل المفيد بجد
وياريت الناس تدرك لكدة لان فعلا البنت الاجتماعية بتظلم شوية من الناس


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوووع اكتر من رائع يا دونا
> 
> واهم حاجة عقلية الناس اللى بتتعامل معاهم



*تمام يا كوينا يا قمرر
ميرررسى حبيبتى ع المشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> الله عليكى يا دونا قولتى كل المفيد بجد
> وياريت الناس تدرك لكدة لان فعلا البنت الاجتماعية بتظلم شوية من الناس



*ميرررسى يا رنووش يا قمررر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

​*[FONT=&quot],.

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]آلموضوع جميل أوى
*بس أكيد لكل شيئ حدود*
يعنى على آلأقل لأزم يكون فى بدآية علآقآتهآ شئ من آلتحفظ
لغآية مآ تحكم مين آلأهل للثقة وعلى نفس مستوى تفكيرهآ ومين محتآج يتحطلهـ حدود مختلفة

في آلنهآية مهمآ كآن آلنآس سيئى آلأحكآم على بعض
بيفضل جزء من آلمسئولية على آلشخص نفسهـ فى تشكيل طريقة نظر آلنآس ليهـ
ولآزم يعرف فين آلثغرهـ ويعآلجهآ

*شكرأً جداً على آلطرح آلمميز*
*

.،*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


----------

